# Externe Platten Standby



## Turalyon (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

weiß einer, ob und wenn ja wie es möglich ist bei einer externen Festplatte einzustellen, wann der Standby eintritt? Ich hab eine neue bei der er schon irgendwie nach 10-20 sekunden aktiv wird, was es fast unmöglich macht, Videos von ihr abzuspielen, weil der Player vorbuffert und dann das Video kurz stehenbleibt, weil die Platte wieder anspringen muss.

MfG


----------



## Batze (2. Juli 2018)

Da kannst du kaum was machen. Zuständig dafür ist die Firmware der Festplatte und nicht Windows selbst. Da müsstest du dich mal beim Hersteller der Externen informieren. Ist einfach ein Überhitzungs Schutz, weil die meisten stecken ja in einem engen Gehäuse und damit es da nicht zu schnell zu Heiß wird haben die Hersteller das so geregelt.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (2. Juli 2018)

Es gibt spezielle Programme (wie z.B. NoSleepHD), welche die Festplatten in gewissen Intervallen beschreiben und so verhindern das die Festplatte einschläft. 
Das könnte man vielleicht ausprobieren. Ansonsten kann man, wie Batze schon erwähnt hat, leider nicht wirklich viel machen.

Aber vielleicht hat noch jemand im Forum ein Tipp


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2018)

Manche Platten haben so was leider eingebaut, eben auch wie Batze sagt als Schutz, wobei das eigentlich nicht schon nach 10 Sekunden greifen sollte. Da würde ich an Deiner Stelle die Videos lieber fürs Schauen auf die interne HDD kopieren - ansonsten musst du mal einen Rechtsklick auf das Laufwerk machen und nachsehen, ob du da was findest, womit man da vlt bei den Energieeinstellungen was ändern kann. Aber auch wenn es das gibt kann es sein, dass du es bei jedem Anstecken neu einstellen musst. Allerdings finde ich grad auf Anhieb nicht mal eine Möglichkeit, wie ich die Einstellung bei meiner internen HDD ändern kann - habe das lange nicht mehr gemacht, keine Ahnung, ob das überhaupt noch bei modernen Mainboards und Controllern geht ^^


----------



## Turalyon (2. Juli 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Manche Platten haben so was leider eingebaut, eben auch wie Batze sagt als Schutz, wobei das eigentlich nicht schon nach 10 Sekunden greifen sollte. Da würde ich an Deiner Stelle die Videos lieber fürs Schauen auf die interne HDD kopieren



Naja, ich nutz die ja für's streamen auf den fernseher, da wäre das wegkopieren etwas hinderlich ^^ Ich hab mal an den Intenso support geschrieben, mal schauen ob die was sagen


----------



## Batze (2. Juli 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich grad auf Anhieb nicht mal eine Möglichkeit, wie ich die Einstellung bei meiner internen HDD ändern kann - habe das lange nicht mehr gemacht, keine Ahnung, ob das überhaupt noch bei modernen Mainboards und Controllern geht ^^


Findest du wie damals schon unter Energieoptionen.
Hier der Plan  zum durch hangeln in Bildform



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da klickst du dann auf "Erweiterte Energieeinstellungen ändern".
Dann öffnet sich das nächste Fenster das du noch kennen solltest, gab es so schon in der Art unter WIN 95.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

